# Weißensee Juli 08



## belgischerAngler (19. März 2008)

Hallo ,

nachdem die Schweden- und Bornholmpläne gekippt wurden werde ich mich dieses Jahr mal wieder am Weißensee in Kärnten einfinden und zwar in den letzten zwei Juliwochen. 
Ich campe zwar am Ostufer, aber ich werde auch mal den einen oder anderen Versuch im Westen starten:vik:.
Meine Zielfische werden dabei Barsche und Hechte sein.

Nun wollte ich mal hören ob noch jemand zum selben Zeitpunkt am Weißensee ist und man eventuell mal zusammen losziehen könnte. Ich werde auch mit fast 100%er Sicherheit wie jedes Jahr ein Boot für die zwei Wochen zur Verfügung haben.

Also sollte jemand Lust haben, einfach mal melden#6

Bis denn,

Niklas


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (4. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

das ist schon ein geiler see !!!! bin bis jetzt 8 mal dort gewesen !!! familie urlaub aber mit fischen !!!! einfach nur top !!! gruss


----------



## belgischerAngler (5. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Bist du dieses Jahr wieder dort?


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (6. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

ende september!! will es dieses jahr mal auf zander probieren !!! im flachen becken ist ja nachtangeln erlaubt !!


----------



## belgischerAngler (7. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Na dann viel Glück^^ sie sind selten aber sie sind riesig. Habe letztes Jahr die Fotos von einem gesehen der in der Woche in der ich dort war vom Aufseher gefangen wurde, knapp über einen Meter|bigeyes


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (11. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

ich bleib auf jedem fall am ball !!!! werde es ein paar nächte probieren und wenn im becken nix geht probier ich es mal im tiefen !!!! gruss und nur die dicken|wavey:


----------



## belgischerAngler (12. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Das Gatschacher Becken ist ja eigentlich bekannt dafür, dass dort die meisten Hechte stehen, da es hier ja den meisten Bewuchs gibt, also wirst du dich bestimmt auch über den einen oder anderen Hecht freuen dürfen.
Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (13. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

das denke ich auch !! wo wurde der zander den gefangen ??? der grösste zander wurde glaube ich gelesen zu haben im becken gefangen !!! ich konnte bei mir am steg immer en paar schöne barsche hervor locken und auch fangen!sind sehr viele kleine weissfische dort am steg und schilf !! gruss #h


----------



## belgischerAngler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Hm, ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube der wurde unweit der  Kleinen Steinwand auf ca 15m Tiefe im Freiwasser auf einen geschleppten Gufi gefangen.

Grüße,

Niklas

PS: wie hast du die Barsche gefangen? (Köder, Tageszeit  etc)


----------



## JerkerHH (14. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Moin...

Der Zander kommt nur im östlichen Teil vor.... 

Beim Nachtangeln am Westufer wirsdt Du kaum Erfolg auf den Zander haben, dafür aber umso größere Hechte... 

Ab Ronacherfels und weiter stehen die Zander an den Steinpackungen... 

MfG 
JerkerHH #h


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (14. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Mit einem kleinen 2 mepps silber oder 2 aglia longue silber !!!!meistens so gegen abend !!! was würdest du beim schleppfischen im tiefen für en wobbler empfehlen ? hatte da noch net so ein erfolg mit wobbler !! ein tipp wäre echt super vorab vielen dank !!!! gruss


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (14. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Der Zander kommt nur im östlichen Teil vor....
> 
> ...


danke für die info werde es mal probieren !!!gruss


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (25. April 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

kennt sonst noch jemand den see ?????


----------



## Grisu-One (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Also der Weissensee ist echt traumhaft schön!
War auch schon fünf mal dort - und 2002 und 2003 hat man noch ordentlich viel gefangen!
Nur dadurch, dass es keine Beschränkungen für Hechte und Barsche gibt wird einfach alles entnommen was gefangen wird!
Sie wollen einfach wieder ein reines Seeforellengewässer daraus machen!
Vorigen Jahr war ich das letzte mal dort - 3 Tage - ein Hechtbiss und das wars!
Heute ist mein Bruder vom Weissensee heimgekommen - 3 Tage angeln - kein einziger Biss - nichts!
Es war wieder das Fischen auf die Goldene Forelle!
Über 200 Leute haben die letzten Tage geangelt - das einzige Größere was gefangen wurde war ein Hecht mit 61cm!!!
Also wer sich noch eine Menge großer Barsche und Hechte erwartet wird bestimmt enttäuscht werden!
Mir wurde auch berichtet, dass Leute mit einem Echolot unterwgs waren - das Meiste was auf dem Echolot zu erkennen war, waren einmal 5 Fische!

glG Chris


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

servus !!!! das hört sich ja gar net gut an,bei 200 anglern ein hecht !!!!! ich hatte 2005 mit der spinn doch noch recht gute erfolge !! ja wenn sie ein forelle wasser wieder dort machen möchten müßten doch wenigsten die beißen ??? der see ist ja net gerade klein 11km denke da muß mal schon ein bischen was tun um an den fisch zu kommen !!! gruss CARPDOKTOR     #h


----------



## belgischerAngler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Ich würde es Abends mal mit Stickbaits versuchen, da hatte ich letztes Jahr viele Attacken drauf am letzten Abend, konnte aber keine verwerten. Ich habe dort letzten Sommer drei Hechte von 50 -70cm gefangen.... in zwei Wochen und viel Kleinbarsch.
So in sechs einhalb Wochen gehts dann los.
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## jugendleiter (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

@Grisu-one 
Sorry das ich dir da nicht zustimmen kann das bei der "goldenen Forelle" NUR ein Hecht von 61cm gefangen wurde.
Ich war auch dort und habe auch mitgemacht es wurden ca 60 fische zu abwaage gebracht hier mal die 1 Plätze bei diesem angeln :

1 Platz Seesaibling 44 cm 800gr. (gefangen in 35m tiefe)
1 Platz Hecht 92cm 5,34 kg (insgesammt 12 Fische in der wertung)
1  Platz Reinanke 59 cm 2,04 kg(insgesammt 11 fische in der wertung )
1 platz Schleie 45 cm 1,50kg (insgesammt 5 fische in der wertung)
1 platz karpfen 73cm 8,58kg (insgesammt 11 Fische in der wertung)
1 PlatzBarsch 40cm 900gr (insgeammt 15 fische in der wertung
1 platz aitel 50cm 1,44 kg (insgesammt 2 fische in der wertung )

dann wurden noch seeforelle von 70,72 und 77cm vor dem wertungsangeln gefangen .
mannche haben sogar mehrere barsche oder karpfen gebracht .
es war nicht das beste angeln da es meist so ist das während dem angeln viele boote auf dem see gibt ,das bringt unruhe in den see .
ich bin 1 woche unten am see und habe meine besten erfolge vor dem angeln , ich habe es nur mit 1 hecht in die wertung gebracht .
meine erfolge vor dem wertungsangeln:
12 barsche von 25 bis 32 cm
7 Hecht von 40 bis 65cm
5 Karpfen von 37 bis 52cm
Rotaugen meist nachts gefangen kann ich leider nicht zählen da es unmengen sind ,aber von 23 bis 39cm war alles dabei ,tagsüber lassen sich solche rotaugen meist nichtfangen ausser man sitzt mit einem fernglas auf dem boot und verfolgt sie wenn die nahrung von der oberfläche nehmen .
das gleiche gilt für den karpfen sie kommen den ganzen tag mit der rückenflosse auf dem wasser dann muss man sie nur noch verfolgen .

@carpdoktor.
ich fahre seid über 10 jagen an den see und habe es erst 4 mal in die wertung geschafft ,2 mal schleie ,1 mal karpfen und 1 mal hecht ,mann muss wissen wo die fische stehen oder langziehen .
ich kann dir nur soviel sagen ich stecke sehr viel arbeit in die suche der fische um zum erfolg zukommen.du wirst so gut wie keine möglichkeit haben eine reinanke oder seeforelle im flachen becken zufinden soviel kann ich dir schon mal sagen .
sonnst kannst du alle fische überall am see fangen ,nur musst du sie suchen .

einen tip komme nicht auf die idde und füttere abends deinen platz nochmal mit mais an .spätestens wenn es langsam dunkelwird ist er in 5 minuten leer ,die rotaugen fressen alles leer ,


für fragen stehe ich euch gern bereit ,aber keine fragen über genaue fangplätze bitte die sind geheim


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

na das hört sich doch ganz gut an was da so gefangen wurde !!! ich denke das mit dem hecht wird nicht so das problem nur der zander dort zu fangen das is ne aufgabe !!!! aber auch was für ein traum von einem see mit umgebung !! der is so genial gelegen in den bergen einfach der hammer!!bin dort  auch oft in den pilzen mit gutem erfolg #6!!gruss


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> nachdem die Schweden- und Bornholmpläne gekippt wurden werde ich mich dieses Jahr mal wieder am Weißensee in Kärnten einfinden und zwar in den letzten zwei Juliwochen.
> Ich campe zwar am Ostufer, aber ich werde auch mal den einen oder anderen Versuch im Westen starten:vik:.
> ...


 noch zwei wochen dann gehts los !!!! viel petri für dich und melde dich mal wenn du wieder da bist !!!!gruss


----------



## belgischerAngler (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Ich denke ich werde mich dieses Jahr auf eine Woche angeln beschränken, die andere gehört dem Sport . In die Pilze werden wir sicherlich auch wieder gehen. Besonders 2002 sind wir nahezu in Pfifferlingen ertrunken, das ist echt unbeschreiblich!
Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

bin gespannt was du zu berichten hast !!!!!!!!!gruss


----------



## Griffin (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Der Zander kommt nur im östlichen Teil vor....
> 
> ...



Aha. Die Zander sind dort also standorttreu und bleiben immer nur im östlichen Teil des Sees. |muahah:

Also ganz ehrlich - ich hab noch nie was Lustigeres gelesen.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

der west teil des sees ist sehr flach !!! und mehr betrieb auf dem wasser ,und daher kann es schon sein das der zander dort nicht ist ?????????????????? hecht gibt es dort ohne ende dort ist viel kraut  bei einer tiefe von ca.3meter??? !!! na ja wir werden sehen was geht !!!???? gruss              p.s :bin gespannt was beim belgischer angler so ging ???


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (7. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

sonst keiner hier im board ,der den see kennt !!!#h


----------



## gaggo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

hallo,
komme schon ca.30jahre 1-3mal im jahr zum weissensee.
wohne immer in gatschach,auf hecht-karpfen fische ich immer oberhalb der brücke.
habe dort auch schon zander gefangen 68+72cm,allerdings war da noch lebendköder erlaubt.
in den letzten 4-5jahren fische ich überwiegend auf renken-forelle und barsch.
immer ab wendeplatte ronachfels bis ostufer.
wenn jemand weitere infos möchte,einfach fragen.
gaggo


----------



## Achim_68 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*



gaggo schrieb:


> hallo,
> komme schon ca.30jahre 1-3mal im jahr zum weissensee.
> wohne immer in gatschach,auf hecht-karpfen fische ich immer oberhalb der brücke.
> habe dort auch schon zander gefangen 68+72cm,allerdings war da noch lebendköder erlaubt.
> ...



Ahhh, noch ein Weissensee-Fan! Wir wohnen auch in Gatschach (Pension Karner neben der Feuerwehr)...zuletzt 2005 - aber nächstes Jahr gehts wieder dahin, ich freu mir jetzt schon nen Wolf.

Grundsätzlich ist zum See zu sagen: 
- der See liegt über 900 m über NN
- ca. 6,5km² Wasserfläche
- das Wasser hat Trinkwasserqualität
- Wassertiefen zwischen 3m (Westteil des Sees) und 99 m (Ostteil des Sees)

Der Westteil bis zur Brücke beherbergt hauptsächlich Hechte, Karpfen, Barsche, Schleien während man im Ostteil ab dem Ronacherfels Reinanken (Renken), Forellen, Zander und auch Hechte fängt. So war das zumindestens während meiner Kindheit....der See ist von den wenigen begehbaren Uferzonen, den überall vorhandenen privaten Badestegen oder dem Ruder-/ Elektromotor-Boot aus zu befischen
Ansonsten gibt es hier schon ein paar Infos


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (20. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

ist echt super das hier jemand den see kennt !!! ist schon ein kleiner traum dort, nun ne frage an euch beibe ?? möchte dort gerne auf zander fische, wie oben schon gesagt ab ronacherfels(oder auf einen anderen platz ,bei einem tipp ? ) !! wie würdet ihr dort fischen ?? köfi schleppen ,wobbler schleppen (welche wobbler und tiefe?? ) twister oder so ?? würde mich über eure erfahrungen und tipps freuen ! ich weiß das es dort nicht einfacht ist auf zander !!! aber das is es gerade was reitzt und es gibt dort ja ordentliche brocken ! könnt mir auch ne pn schicken wäre echt supi !! gruss carpdoktor


----------



## Achim_68 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*



CARPDOKTOR schrieb:


> ist echt super das hier jemand den see kennt !!! ist schon ein kleiner traum dort, nun ne frage an euch beibe ?? möchte dort gerne auf zander fische, wie oben schon gesagt ab ronacherfels(oder auf einen anderen platz ,bei einem tipp ? ) !! wie würdet ihr dort fischen ?? köfi schleppen ,wobbler schleppen (welche wobbler und tiefe?? ) twister oder so ?? würde mich über eure erfahrungen und tipps freuen ! ich weiß das es dort nicht einfacht ist auf zander !!! aber das is es gerade was reitzt und es gibt dort ja ordentliche brocken ! könnt mir auch ne pn schicken wäre echt supi !! gruss carpdoktor



Also da haste dir ja was vorgenommen...ich bin eigentlich eher so der Karpfenangler, habe aber hier noch einige Sachen über den Weissensee-Zander herausgefunden:

Quelle: http://www.weissensee-kaernten.at



> Der Zander
> Mehr über den Zander:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass, den wirste nämlich brauchen bei den Gelegenheitsfängen...aber wenn Du mit Kunstköder fischst, sind ja immer noch ein paar Hechte als Beifang drin :q


----------



## belgischerAngler (20. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Hey,
mit etwas Verspätung nun mein kurzer Bericht vom Weißensee.
In den zwei Wochen, die ich dort war, habe ich nur eine gefischt, da die meisten dort mich schon etwas entmutigt hatten, leider zu recht. Die Fische waren selbst für Weißenseeverhältnisse extrem beißfaul im Ostteil. Ich habe fast jeden Abend Hechte bis 80cm hinter meinen Ködern auftauchen sehen, doch leider haben diese sich dann auch schnell wieder verdrückt, mal abgesehen von einem 40er Hecht und einem Minibarsch ging leider nichts auch wenn ich noch zwei drei Hechtfehlattacken verzeichnen konnte.

Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (20. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Also da haste dir ja was vorgenommen...ich bin eigentlich eher so der Karpfenangler, habe aber hier noch einige Sachen über den Weissensee-Zander herausgefunden:
> 
> Quelle: http://www.weissensee-kaernten.at
> 
> ...


 vielen dank für die info !! echt super  von dir #6  !! hast was gut  ! ja ausdauer werde ich brauchen ,na ja schaun wir mal ? bin meistens auch auf carp unterwegs , aber en dicken zander am weissensee das wäre es mal !!wo ein wille da ein ziel  !! oder so ........... gruss CARPDOKTOR


----------



## gaggo (20. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

hallo carpdoktor,
schleppen kannst auf zander vergessen.
blinkern ist nicht viel besser!
am besten wäre mit dem drop shot oder 10gr blei 1-2m monof. vorfach an den nester langsam vorbei treiben lassen.
ca. 500m vor ronachfels bis kleine steinwand.
bester köder ist der tauwurm,ein kleiner barsch ist auch gut.
mit dieser methode habe ich schon etliche barsche bis 47cm sowie 2 forellen 73+82cm 
gefangen.
auf zander mußt du auf jedenfall bis es dunkel ist fischen!
beste beiszeit ist sowieso ab 16uhr bei trübem wetter sonst noch später,also abendessen ist gestrichen!
petri!


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*



gaggo schrieb:


> hallo carpdoktor,
> schleppen kannst auf zander vergessen.
> blinkern ist nicht viel besser!
> am besten wäre mit dem drop shot oder 10gr blei 1-2m monof. vorfach an den nester langsam vorbei treiben lassen.
> ...


 vielen dank gaggo !!! dies ist mal ein guter tip für den see !!ich werde es mal auspobieren und berichten !! #h gruss carpdoktor


----------



## osmoja (9. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

nimm auf jedenfall eine taucherbrille mit!!!!
der weissensee ist ein see mit tücken... 
du kannst locker 4 meter sehen. bei guten tagen 6 und siehst gar zander am grund. dann weißt du wenigstens wo die fische stehen bzw. nicht stehen 
viel spaß


----------



## Wolvie024 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Hallo Leute! Ich war heuer auch im Mai eine Woche am Weissensee. Leider war das Wetter sehr schlecht und es hat beinahe jeden Tag geregnet. An unserem letzten Angeltag fand das Preisfischen um die Goldene Forelle statt.

Ich habe drei Hechte gefangen, die es in die Wertung geschafft hätten: 60 cm, 62 cm und 52 cm.
Ich hab mich aber gar nicht eingeschrieben, da ich so frustriert war, denn ich habe in den Tagen zuvor gar nix gefangen, während mein Vater drei Hechte um die 50 cm rausgezogen hat. Allesamt keine Kapitalen, aber als ich den Bogen raus hatte, hat es viel Spaß gemacht. Wir waren übrigens im kleinen Seeteil unterwegs. Nervig war das deutsche Ruderteam. Die hatten ein Motorboot dabei und machten unglaublich viel Krach am See.
Zandernester habe ich auch gefunden, aber die waren zu diesem Zeitpkunkt noch geschützt. Die Zander hab ich vor der Brücke im Bereich der Kirche ausgemacht.

Nun das Negative: scheinbar ist die Renkenfischerei ziemlich am Ende, viele Angler habn darüber geklagt. Die Besatzmaßnahmen für die Seeforellen scheinen auch nicht zu greifen.


----------



## osmoja (9. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

was ich als taucher berichten kann und von den ortskundigen gehört habe, mit denen ich gerne mal ein glas hebe...

renken gibts deutlich weniger. fressen jetzt barsche. auch größere. war noch nie auf renke, aber vielleicht kleine barsche besser als hegene...
zander sind mehr geworden
hechte gibts viele 2-3 jährige, wenige 1 jährige bisher gesehen
lauben gibt es massiv viele!!!
schleien sind weniger geworden --> pilzbefall etc
seesaibling nimmt zu
seeforelle nimmt auch zu

aitel sind viele kleine da. so ein, zwei jährige bis 15 cm


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (18. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

servus und hallo !! bin zurück vom weißensee und kann nur sagen so doll war es net !! schreibe demnächst mehr dazu !! :c


----------



## lukas_86 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

hey carpdoktor!

dann schreib doch mal wie es war!

ich fahre seit 8 jahren 1-2 mal im jahr an den weissensee!
bei der goldenen forelle konnte ich bis jetzt aber nur 2 barschpokale und einen schleienpokal machen!
in der wertung war ich beim karpfen noch ein paar mal!

heuer hatte ich genau das selbe problem mit dem deutschen ruderteam!
die ganze zeit sind sie an mir vorbeigefahren in einem wahnsinstempo und das schon um 7 uhr am morgen! war stinksauer auf dieses ruderteam!

konnte heuer leider nur kleine hechte fangen und einen 36er barsch!
fische übrigens auch im gatschacher becken!

werde nächstes jahr aber unterhalb der brücke angeln! 
kann mir da jemand vielleicht ein paar tipps geben wie es mit den barschen aussieht besonders der bereich ronacherfels reizt mich sehr! und wie sieht es mit anderen fischarten dort aus? 
aiteln muss es ja sehr viele geben in diesem bereich oder?

liebe grüße 

lukas


----------



## Fischmansfriend (25. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Ich war im Juli 3 Wochen dort, allerdings mit Familie. Habe 8-10 mal geangelt, meist auf Renken. Habe mehrere Stellen getestet, an denen ich Jahre zuvor gefangen habe, aber bin insgesamt mit NULL massigen Renken  nach Hause gefahren und habe 2 untermassige zurückgesetzt.
Tolle Bilanz....
Hechte wurden einige durschnittliche gefangen, aber ansonsten habe ich den vielgerühmten Weissensee diesmal als enttäuschend erlebt. Wohlgemerkt aber nur zum Angeln.
Ansonsten war es ein Traumurlaub, und ich fahre nächstes Jahr wieder hin, nur ohne Angelausrüstung.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (29. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

wie gesagt is net so doll gelaufen !! zweiter tag is mein e-motor durchgeschmort !!! so das ich nur rudern konnte !! und vom flachen bis ronacher das is schon en stück !! so habe ich nur im flachen gefischt !! ergebniss 5 barsche von 15cm bis 22cm und 3 kleine hechte !! na ja nächstes jahr habe ich en neuen motor mit und dann gehts ran an die zander !!! so haben sie noch ein bischen schonzeit und können noch wachsen !!! hat ja auch was gutes für sich !!!gruss carpdoktor


----------



## mazie1968 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Hallo,

war dieses Jahr wieder eine Woche, erste Septemberwoche, am Weissensee und kann die Aussage von Chris nicht bestätigen.
Ich fische immer im Gatschacher Becken und das vorwiegend auf Karpfen. Habe auf meinen Futterstellen einige Hechte (waren auch ein paar gute dabei) gesehen und ein paar kleinere mit der Spinnrute gefangen. Habe in dieser Woche ein paar Karpfen bis 10kg gefangen, desweiteren habe ich 2 Amur gelandet und einen Amur habe ich leider im Drill verloren.
Das mit den Hechten ist immer so eine Sache. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gibt es immer nach einer Beissphase wieder eine längere Beißflaute am See - das bestätigen mir auch meine Anglerkollegen, die verstärkt auf die Räuber fischen.
Ich glaube keinesfalls, dass es um den Raubfischbestand im Weissensee schlecht bestellt ist.

Ich liebe diesen See!!!|supergri

LG Max


----------



## Fabi-21 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

wie siehts momentan mit hechten etc... aus???
ist es besser geworden??


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen , hörte schon länger n ichts mehr vom see !!  |wavey:


----------



## sebastian.WAF (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Moin 
Ich werde dort die ersten 3 Wochen der Nrw ferien verbringen, zwar in Greifenburg aber ich werde bestimmt 4-6mal hoch kommen zum fischen.
Evtl sieht man sich ja.. 

Grüße
Basti


----------



## das101 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Hallo,

war jetzt anfang Oktober auch am Weißensee. Einfach ein tolles Gewässer. Dafür das ich das erste mal da war und mich kaum erkundigt habe und kaum auf dem wasser war lief es nicht schlecht. konnte 6 Hechte fangen der größte wohl um die 65 und einen Durchschnittsbarsch. Gab ne Menge Nachläufer und nen paar Fehlbisse. Habe meist im Westbereich gefischt.

Grüße


----------



## Gerd L. (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Weißensee Juli 08*

Die letzte Antwort macht mir ein bißchen Mut. Ich bin in diesem Jahr Mitte-Ende Juni dort und will mein Glück auf Barsch und Hecht probieren, überwiegend im Westteil des Sees, da dort auch die Unterkunft liegt und ich keinen E-Motor besitze...außerdem ist es auch ein Familienurlaub und daher das Angeln nicht vorrangig, sprich ich werde nur früh morgens und vielleicht das ein oder andere Mal abends vom Ufer aus zum Angeln kommen.
Wie steht es denn mittlerweile mit dem Raubfischbestand? Zander schon wieder gesehen und gefangen worden???


----------

